# Cooking For Kings



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Has anybody checked out Cooking For Kings? It is Ian Kelly's account of Careme's life. Just wanted some input before I plunk down $26. Thanks!


----------



## clairejdavies (May 27, 2004)

It's fantastic - a real whirlwind of a journey through revolutionary France, the dining tables of the Prince Regent and Napoleon. I couldn't put it down! Well worth every penny.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Thanks for the scoop. I'll drop the $.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Almost every review i've read gives it five stars.

I'll be picking this up soon.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I got it for a birthday gift....was OK....would not have paid $26 for it.
It was interesting to read how the Russians had fresh produce available from green houses in the middle of THEIR winter. The menus were interesting, the descriptions of various kitchens were interesting.....but read like a gossip magazine, not alot of depth.

Jacque Pepin's bio was interesting also, I learned alot about him as well as the adaptation of the American food industry....it was a interesting picture of bygone French kitchens.


----------

